# Just installed our 1st!!!!!!!!!



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

I just installed our first hive with the hubby! NO STINGS! I am just floating! They gave us a weird queen cage though. A little plastic one the lady said put a piece of double sided tape on on side and stick her between the frames. Other than that it went as planned. I was shaking like a leaf forgot to tape my pants shut on the bottom but they never got too agressive. I hope to find some beekeepers close to learn from but Im still looking. Wish me luck!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

The first year goes by way too fast. Good luck!


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

We got our first bees at the beginning of the month - just wait to see how good you feel after you get the first inspection done. I go out and watch my bees every day - ok, several times a day! lol


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to the adiction!! LOL


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We get ours on Thursday.


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

mine are coming on sun


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

mine are coming in the 26th. Hope I do as well as you did!


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow! another new beekeeper. It is a fun and rewarding hobby. Enjoy!

downhome


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

all you newbees ,,, have any of you thought about what your going to name all your girls gre:gre: ,,, I thought that was the hard part of having bees ,, our first package was real heavy so we had to come up with 17,867 names :shocked::shocked: ,, mare you can just use the names that you had for your other bees from the hive you lost :sing::sing: ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The real hard part comes when you try to put those tiny ear tags in them, but it is much easier than naming them all.
Then when the neighbours comewhining they got stung by one of your bees if they didn't get the ear tag number it wasn't one of yours.
By the tags by the dozen million it's cheaper that way.


Those plastic queen cages are JZBZ cages and are the only ones we buy because getting the queen in there is easier. Save them a day may come when you want to put a virgin queen in one. 


 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

You guys are just too funny!! Thanks for the chuckles.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

ear tags ,,, forgot about them ,, will have to try cancel my order for the branding iron ,,


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Branding is ok but I'm here to tell you they don't like that hot iron on their flank. Had one bee keeper tell me about a girl he burnt with a hot coal from his smoker. He said she was so mad she patrolled the area of the hives for many a week calling all the girls from the hive to make his life miserable till one day she finally nailed him her self in the cheek.

 Al


----------



## Citychick (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have checked the feeder a few times and done my first inspection. I have comb, pollen and BROOD! So excited! I really had to look to see the eggs and larvae. And then I had to come back in a re-read in the books to be sure. I think everything is going well. There are no clubs here and the local beekeepers have NO interest in me even observing them. So I am on my own.  The extension office is sending their horticulturist for training and he will start a hive in May so maybe I can learn along with another newbee :gaptooth:.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

city ,, you will learn ,, I didn't have any one to watch and until I started on another site were I run in to Al ,, ,,, it was all learn by mistake before then ,, and I made a lot of them but the girls did what they wanted , so most had little or no effect , over all ,,, Al took us ( me and Bonnie ) under his wing and I had some one to ask and point us in the right direction ,, that site closed then I came here , Al is here to .. here you can ask any thing that comes up ,, and have a answer ,, and have others ether say yes that would do what you want or give you another idea of how to do it ..


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I miss Honey Bees Only too Tom. 


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

this is Al ,, yes he is in MI ,, never shook his hand , but I have learned a lot from him ... yea ,, """"" Honey Bees Only """"" was a great place ,, I can not remember how I ever found that site 
any way ,, city ,, you have homesteading watching your back


----------

